# Is it twins? 3 weeks til next scan!!!!



## Mumof4or5

This is my 5th pregnancy, first was a miscarriage followed by 3 healthy children. I can't Shift this feeling that I'm carrying more then one baby,the pregnancy feels completely different to my others, I'm exhausted and feel constantly sick without actually being sick.on my scan picture I'm sure I can see two yolks, this was taken at just under six weeks. As I was leaving the room the lady said she could of missed a twin but I will find out at the twelve week scan. Do they have to tell you it's multiple if they think it's not viable and will vanish,why would she say that? Can you lovely ladies look at my scan and tell me what you think. Thanks.this is my first post so please be gentle lol
 



Attached Files:







_20170320_212242.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 99


----------



## Mumof4or5

Anybody?


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

I wish I could help, but I don't know anything about reading sonograms. I hope that I'll be able to understand what I'm seeing when I have my first ultrasound in a week.
I know this wasn't the answer you were looking for, but didn't want to read and run.

Good luck at your next scan. :)


----------



## Mumof4or5

Thank you for replying anyway, thought I would of had more replies by now. Good luck with your scan in a weeks time.i will definitely come back and give an update on mine in 3 weeks time x


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Thanks.
Awesome, well, I'm subscribed now, so if you post the update here, I'll definitely see it! :)


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Twinmum87

First scan I had with my twins was at 14+5 weeks so no clue what early scans are supposed to look like. Good luck with your pregnancy and birth either way!


----------



## Mumof4or5

Iv started spotting slight brown from last night, iv contacted my gp and he rung the epu but they can't fit me in til Tuesday. Iv felt so lethargic and constantly sick with this pregnancy and constantly cramped from the beginning. Has anyone had brown spotting and the baby been OK? This pregnancy has been completely different from my others from the start.waiting til Tuesday for another scan is going to be hard so just wondering if any of you had good outcomes after spotting and also if it can be another sign of multiples as I still can't Shift this feeling that there is more then one baby.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Mumof4or5

Thank you for replying. When I say constantly sick I mean it's like constantly feeling travel sick various times throughout the day or normally the smell of food being cooked triggers it,but I haven't actually been sick once. With my miscarriage I didn't even know I was pregnant until it happened and I was taken in, I was more tired then normal but that was it. I didn't feel sick with my boys atall, just hungry constantly and had backache, with my daughter I felt slightly sick in the morning with sore boobies. I didn't have any issues during my other pregnancys so this brown bleeding has freaked me out quite a bit, but Iv been Googling and it does seem quite common. I'm hoping my midwife rings before Tuesday with an earlier appointment, at least that way I will know everything is OK once Iv had a scan. You would think it gets easier the more pregnancies you have but this pregnancy has definitely shown me otherwise lol.im going to stay upbeat and not stress until Tuesday, well I will try anyway lol.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Mumof4or5

Glad yours arrived safely,I imagine twins can be such hard work at times? If they see two at the next scan I won't be surprised in the slightest, but I imagine the self dout and panic would set in if it is confirmed there is two in there. I'm just hoping that everything is OK and even if it's one baby I won't be disappointed, I will most probably breath a sigh of relief lol.there is fraternal twins on my mums side,but my mum never had any.is there any in your family or were yours a first?


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Mumof4or5 said:


> Has anyone had brown spotting and the baby been OK?

Hey, so I had brown spotting last week (8wk, 3-4 days) but as of yet haven't seen my baby - but hoping all is well! My scan is on Monday!! Very excited and nervous. 

Let us know how things go for you on Tuesday!


----------



## Mumof4or5

Hope everything goes OK for you on Monday can you let us know it goes for you and I will do the same.have you had any previous scans or will this be your first x


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Mumof4or5 said:


> there is fraternal twins on my mums side,but my mum never had any. is there any in your family or were yours a first?

Okay, so my cousin on my Dad's side (My dad's brother's daughter) has fraternal twins and my second cousin on my mom's side (My grandma's sister's daughter) has fraternal twins, those are the only sets I can think of in my family.

Do you guys think either of these relations would have any effect on whether or not I would be more likely to have twins? I don't know the genetics of it all.


----------



## Mumof4or5

I have no idea which side passes it down either, all I know is identicals are where the egg splits into two babies and fraternal is where the woman releases two eggs, correct me if I'm wrong but I think fraternal are passed down but identicals are a fluke of luck?


----------



## Twinmum87

Hope you manage to get seen soon and everything is OK. All pregnancies can be so different!

You can inherit the gene to hyper ovulate from either your mother or your father. So your fathers family history can influence wether you have twins, but a woman's partner has no baring on the matter.

I know there was a set of twins on my dads side. My grandad's mother delivered still born boys. But that was before my grandad was even born. No body knows what type of twins they were. No one else on either side has had any.


----------



## Twinmum87

And yes, fraternal is a genetic trait that can be passed on, identical is a fluke. Mine are frat. :)


----------



## Mumof4or5

Did you know you were having twins before it was confirmed, sort of like a sixth sense or severe symptoms? Or did you have no idea until a scan.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Koifish

With my twins it was very obvious on a 5w2d scan, mine were mo/ di seperate sac same placenta, identical. It almost looked like a 3rd on the screen to me but they said nothing of it and I can't read those things for the life of me she had to label it lol. Mine are spontaneous, Hubby has fraternal on his side but I don't think matters.

Anyways I don't have a clue at what other types of twins would look like on scan so sorry no help there. I hope it all works out!!


----------



## Mumof4or5

Well last night the bleeding went red and I had small clots so I went to a and e. They Did all my bloods and and swabs and gave me an internal. I was discharged this morning at 6am. They didn't scan me as they said no one was there to do this. By this morning the bleeding had completely stopped from my cervix and my cervix was tightly closed so that was a positive. He said it can go either way and I can start bleeding again and miscarry or I will continue on to have a healthy pregnancy. They want me back for the emergency scan that is booked for Tuesday morning. So at this moment in time I don't even no if the baby is alive or not, the things going in my favour are that my hcg levels are high, my cervix is tightly close and im not having severe abdominal cramps. So hopefully when I update on Tuesday fingers crossed it's positive news. Also I haven't passed tissue or large clots. If anyone has a similar story with a happy ending I would be grateful to hear it.


----------



## Mumof4or5

Another update. So this morning I started bleeding again and passed a huge bit of tissue, I had no pain whatsoever. I went to a and e and took the huge bit of tissue with me, they were not very interested, they took my vitals and bloods but did not take my hcg level this time.they told me no one is available to scan and to come back Tuesday to check it's all gone as I had the emergency scan booked that day. Iv had no pain whatsoever and iv stopped bleeding after passing the mass,I do have a picture if anyone would like me to upload. But as far as I'm concerned iv miscarried but I can't confirm this until I go back on Tuesday, when I had my last miscarriage I had horrific pain and tons of clots ect but not this time.has anyone had a miscarriage at ten weeks and it's been pain free? The bleeding completely stopped after I passed the mass and I wonder if one is still In there but healthy.?


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Mumof4or5

Iv got the scan at ten tomorrow, I feel so much better physically after passing the big mass which I think was obviously the baby and placenta and what not. I felt so ill from the beginning of the pregnancy right up til yesterday, now I feel absolutely fine and have no symptoms so I know I'm no longer pregnant. There was obviously something wrong with the baby and my body was trying to tell me so. I'm still going to the scan as I want to confirm that everything has cleared as I do not want to end up seriously ill from an infection. I feel a bit sad but it was just not ment to be and im actually ok emotionally. I will update tomorrow incase they do find a random twin but I'm very doubtful lol.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

:hugs::hugs:

With my twins, i didnt know it was twins. I went in on our wedding night at 7wks with bleeding and scanned me, they said 1 or both may not make it. By 17wks, DS had passed and been reabsorbed. DD1 went on to be small and have some issues but fine. They had separate sacs and placentas. 

Twins DONT run in my family or his. No IF treatments were used.


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Mum, I'm so sorry to hear things went sour. I know that when miscarriage happens it's usually because something was wrong, but that does not make it easier to handle.
Please take care of yourself and I hope you'll update us tomorrow after your scan, whatever happens.


----------



## HappiestMom

I had a bleed at 9-10 weeks with my twins. Passed big tissue/clot but all was ok. Fingers crossed for answers for u tomorrow. Good luck !!


----------



## george83

Mumof4or5 said:


> Iv got the scan at ten tomorrow, I feel so much better physically after passing the big mass which I think was obviously the baby and placenta and what not. I felt so ill from the beginning of the pregnancy right up til yesterday, now I feel absolutely fine and have no symptoms so I know I'm no longer pregnant. There was obviously something wrong with the baby and my body was trying to tell me so. I'm still going to the scan as I want to confirm that everything has cleared as I do not want to end up seriously ill from an infection. I feel a bit sad but it was just not ment to be and im actually ok emotionally. I will update tomorrow incase they do find a random twin but I'm very doubtful lol.

So sorry to hear this, hoping there's a miracle for you today x x


----------



## Parkep

I just read all of this, I truly hope you have a little one still hanging on. Hugs!


----------



## Mumof4or5

Went for the scan yesterday and was confirmed I had completely miscarried which I already knew.they didn't find a hidden baby. Thought I would leave an ending to the thread as this information might help someone in the future.and also the miscarriage was completely painless physically which was a blessing. Thanks for all your help ladies x


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

<3
I'm sorry.


----------



## BecksBabyB

So sorry for your loss &#128149;


----------



## FKP2017

Any news? I am 13wks pregnant with twins!


----------

